# How does this work?



## devilbones (Sep 24, 2015)

This article is about an AF E-6 that has 4 months TIS.   How do promotions work for the band?
Meet the Newest Member of Max Impact


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't know the specifics, but for some military assignments, you're granted a certain rank in accordance with the position.  This is especially true in organizations like the band; if someone can play the hell out of the trumpet, for example, he or she might come in as an E5 or E6.  We had something similar with the "stripes for skills" program in MI; people came in as E4s and were promoted to E5 almost immediately upon getting to their first duty station.  Il Duce might remember more of the details.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 24, 2015)

devilbones said:


> This article is about an AF E-6 that has 4 months TIS.   How do promotions work for the band?
> Meet the Newest Member of Max Impact


All Service Bands have their own promotion system.
Depends on the needs of the band.


----------



## Il Duce (Sep 24, 2015)

I do remember the program @Marauder06 is referring to - it was really a language skills program, now referred to as 'heritage' speakers.  You no longer get the rank but you can skip some AIT/DLI requirements.  By and large it helps fill language shortfalls but the participants are significantly disadvantaged for career potential - combination of poor English skills and technical knowledge behind their peers.

I believe the band program is similar to that of special staff officers - SJA, Doctors, Chaplains - in that rank is granted to ensure pay is commensurate with technical skills.  To my mind it's a great argument for a pay progression scale independent of rank.  I've heard something like that used to be done with the specialist rank - where you could move up in pay but did not take on leadership roles.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 24, 2015)

Il Duce said:


> I do remember the program @Marauder06 is referring to - it was really a language skills program, now referred to as 'heritage' speakers.  You no longer get the rank but you can skip some AIT/DLI requirements.  By and large it helps fill language shortfalls but the participants are significantly disadvantaged for career potential - combination of poor English skills and technical knowledge behind their peers.
> 
> I believe the band program is similar to that of special staff officers - SJA, Doctors, Chaplains - *in that rank is granted to ensure pay is commensurate with technical skills.*  To my mind it's a great argument for a pay progression scale independent of rank.  *I've heard something like that used to be done with the specialist rank - where you could move up in pay but did not take on leadership roles*.



Bold face parts:
That is my understanding, they evaluate her skills and she (essentially) enters as a Staff or Technical Sergeant.
The Army did away with SPC 5/6/7 for some reason.  It was a great way to retain technical skills for those who enjoyed the technical aspects of their jobs (lab Tech for example) but didn't want to be supervisors.  Big mistake IMO.


----------



## devilbones (Sep 25, 2015)

I just read the order on this.  It is a special job within the AF and not part of the normal service band.  The TSgt that held the position before her retired so she was essentially able to fill this position.  I guess there is no way for her to ever reclass? I have never seen any bands except for the Marine band at 8th & I and the Division/MEF bands while they were doing the CoC ceremonies.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 25, 2015)

devilbones said:


> I just read the order on this.  It is a special job within the AF and not part of the normal service band.  The TSgt that held the position before her retired so she was essentially able to fill this position.  I guess there is no way for her to ever reclass? I have never seen any bands except for the Marine band at 8th & I and the Division/MEF bands while they were doing the CoC ceremonies.


My understanding is she is stuck in the band.  She may get another stripe, but will probably retire as an E-6.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 25, 2015)

devilbones said:


> I just read the order on this.  It is a special job within the AF and not part of the normal service band.  The TSgt that held the position before her retired so she was essentially able to fill this position.  I guess there is no way for her to ever reclass? I have never seen any bands except for the Marine band at 8th & I and the Division/MEF bands while they were doing the CoC ceremonies.



Um, the previous lead singer was a Master Sergeant, per the article.



> Max Impact lost long-time singer extraordinaire, Master Sgt. Shani Prewitt, to retirement


----------

